# Input Button On Tivo Remote



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

What I'd like to see is a change in how the peanut remote handles the input button. I find that I have to keep the TV remote handy when I press the input button on the Tivo remote so I can jump to the proper input.

Ant is input 0 (which is usually the input I find the TV on)
TivoHD is input 5.

Rather than pressing the input button six times (once to pull up the menu, then five times to cycle through the inputs to get to the right input), right now, I press the Tivo input button once, then the number 5 on the TV's remote, to jump right to the proper input.

Why can't Tivo set up its remote to handle that activity? If I press the input button, for a maximum of the next 2 seconds, or until one numeric key is pressed, the number keypad on the Tivo remote sends TV commands. After those 2 seconds (or after a key is pressed), the number keypad goes back to controlling the Tivo.

That would make my life easier.

[NG]Owner


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree. I didn't know you could just press the keypad to jump to an input. Every time I want to switch from my SD Tivo to my HD Tivo inputs I have to cycle through all the other inputs instead of just arrowing up once.


----------

